# Want to move to China, but how?



## SeeYaLaterBye! (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello all,
Yes, I want to move outta here and work and live in China. Before posting I read a lot of threads about lots of the different aspects, got an idea of some answers but still have many, many questions. I'm 41, no REAL skill set other than warehouse jobs and some customer service, with higher than average English and writing skills. I am 2 years into a 4yr BS in Business Administration and Project Management, with 2yrs left to complete. I had to suspend my classes due to a very painful breakup with a woman I was with for 10yrs that led to an avalanche of bad circumstances and situations I still have yet to recover from. Emotionally and financially. 

That being said, if I somehow saved up to get a one-way ticket to hit the skies, what types of things will be most important for me to know when I touch down? For instance, how do you get a tourist visa to stay? How much money is enough to bring to stay comfortably in a hostel, hotel or renting rooms from locals for the life of said visa? What kinds of jobs would be open to me (I read a little about the work rules there) even if I gained a working visa or citizenship? Could other expats hire me if they wanted to at any of the companies they may own and operate there? While there if I were to meet the woman of my dreams (which I also hope to do), how would that change things for me? 

I think it's worth mentioning for the sake of taking all factors into consideration that I am African-American, and wonder how this will affect my reception there. From a young age I have always had a huge affinity for Chinese culture. Many of my friends here are US-born Asian and we get along well. I'm sorry for the length but moving over seas is quite the undertaking and I know there is crucial information I will need before even thinking about doing so. Any help or advice offered will be greatly appreciated. This is a BIG THANKS in advance! :wave:


----------



## akclau (Oct 31, 2013)

Tough move.
- Living cost varies a great deal between cities. For low end accommodation budget RMB150 - 300 per night.
- Visa cost, just ring your local consulate/embassy.
- Your biggest issue is finding a job. You don't have a work visa. For entry level job companies just won't bother sorting out your work visa. Entry level job doesn't pay much AT ALL either.

sorry, doesn't look too promising to me...


----------



## bkmulder (Sep 25, 2013)

I agree if it very hard for you to find a job and even visa agencies offers you, beware lot of them don't provide the service and mostly teachers in Shanghai working under the radar without a visa, mostly on student visas while they never go to the universities. At least bachelor degree and more than two year work experience in a field where China really needs, because you don't speak Chinese, so low entry jobs basically millions of Chinese more qualified than you.


----------

